# Conformation/Top Line Critique



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poor topline for what? His breed? For what discipline he might have been bred? Need more information.


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't have much more information than that - I think the owner feels bad because she is selling him, loves him, but does not have time for him.

Personally, I think he looks fine from the pictures any way. He is a Thoroughbred, 16.2hh. I will be riding him at least once a week and more as I get in shape and get to know him better.

I've leased a horse before - do you all see anything that screams NO?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not from just one picture, but I'd like to see him from all angles, and stood up properly. A video of how he moves would also be helpful.

I have a TB too, and they're wonderful horses. The next horse I get will probably be another TB.


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

She's not too far from me, hopefully I can get better pictures.  Thanks for the input. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Please do!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

It's hard to tell from a picture where he is moving, but he does have a flatish croup for a TB, which would indicate less power/explosiveness off the mark - perhaps that is what she meant by a poor topline...don't know...


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

My hopes are sinking - the owner says he's bucked last time she was on him in March 2011. I'm thinking he is probably cold backed and rusty. He's 12, has an unreadable lip tattoo, but other than the not being ridden or worked.

I'm a confident beginner and I know my basics - I am starting to wonder if I'm getting in over my head.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Has it been over a year since he was ridden? If so, I'd pass on him especially if you are a beginner. No use breaking your confidence on a horse that needs work and could cause problems down the road.


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes it has been more than a year. My trainer and I will be working with him, but I don't want a horse that needs TOO much work. Here are a few more pictures of him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes he has a very poor top line.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Probably why he bucks.


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

I just need to go look at him to get a much better idea of what I could be dealing with...


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

It never hurts to look, just make sure your trainer comes with. He/she will be able to evaluate this horse's potential.


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

*A Different Direction*

After consulting with you all and some FB friends, I've decided this is not the guy for me. He has excellent potential, but he is outside of my experience field. Thankfully, this is a buyers market and I'm seriously looking at a beautiful Appy gelding. Critiques welcome on this guy as well.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Fat but CUTE! lol*



cedarane said:


> After consulting with you all and some FB friends, I've decided this is not the guy for me. He has excellent potential, but he is outside of my experience field. Thankfully, this is a buyers market and I'm seriously looking at a beautiful Appy gelding. Critiques welcome on this guy as well.


I like the looks of this guy much better, work him and put some muscle on him rather than fat and he will be gorgeous.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

That horse is seriously fat! But, if he rides well, and is an appropriate level for you, fat can be corrected much more easily than behavior or training issues.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Does the "model" come with him? Just kidding.

I didnt' have a good feeling about the other horse, whose back looked a bit roached , so could be an indicator of some issue there.

The appy is cute. For what did you say you would be using him?


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Defiantly needs a diet and a good exercise routine. Tell us a little bit more about this guy?


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

*Appy*

Yes, the appy is a bit of a chunkarella, but that's much easier to correct that back issues. 

He'll be used right now for flat work and jumping, hunting, and a little showing down the road.


----------

